# Yolk sac question



## Jodie (Mar 12, 2016)

My last leopard hatchling's yolk sac is not completely absorbing. I have had a couple with this. Is there something different I should be doing to prevent this? Most of them have absorbed in a day or so. 
Here is a pic taken today. Hatched 3/6.


One of them, doing great now, was in the brooder box for 3 weeks. The unabsorbed part eventually dried up n fell off. Anyone else see this occasionally?


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 13, 2016)

@Tom


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 13, 2016)

Nobody here can help ?


----------



## Jodie (Mar 13, 2016)

I think it must be normal enough. I don't know if others have seen it. She is eating n pooping, and growing, so not too worried.


----------



## Tom (Mar 13, 2016)

I've had yolk sac absorption take 7-10 days in some cases, but not 3 weeks.

You said that it dried up and fell off in the brooder box. Is your brooder box dry?


----------



## Jodie (Mar 14, 2016)

No. Never. It is a very small piece. 99 percent of it absorbs.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 14, 2016)

If you are hatching these, do not bother the eggs for several days before you expect them to pip. The most common reason I have encountered is too much commotion while the eggs were hatching.


----------

